# TV Screen is Zoomed/Arc on all inputs



## LandoTheGiant (Oct 9, 2010)

So we have an older Haier flatscreen tube tv. Not even sure on the model number since there is a ton of stuff on it right now.

But the TV now is having some issues.

We have AT&T U-verse and an Xbox 360 hooked up to it. 
When we watch AT&T U-verse, the tv is "zoomed" in. You cant see the channel numbers on the left side of the screen, and the right screen is off also.
But another issue that it is actually Arcing on the Top and bottom corners. 

This is especially noticeable when playing XBox 360. The middle of the screen is fine, but as it goes up and down, it arcs to where you cant even see anything on the corners.

For example, when playing Call of Duty and you open the scoreboard. In the middle, you can see the emblems of everyone fine. But as you go up and down to the corners, the emblems start going off the screen, until you cant see it at all- "Arcing"

Any suggestions? : (

Ive tried to go into the AT&T settings to switch the aspect ratio. Its currently set on 4:3 and the only options are widescreen (takes everything even farther off the screen) then 2 HD settings, which dont work with the TV.


----------

